# Yes, Men Knitting and It's Not Even Shocking



## sherryb

Saw this today. A video from the Wall Street Journal.

Sorry, forgot the link.
http://knitting.craftgossip.com/yes-men-knit-and-its-not-even-shocking/2014/08/26/


----------



## Bobbi56

my dad knitted, crocheted, sewed, etc. he was taught by his mother when he was very young. as an adult he worked in a factory in maintenance but he knitted when he was home.


----------



## Edwardian

Men have always knitted! Not sure when it came about that it was just a woman's hobby. If you look at Medieval woodcuts you will see men walking along the street knitting - the wool was held at their waist in a pouch.


----------



## BoBeau

Wouldn't it be great to be able to attend those meetings? Nice article.


----------



## Tove

Nice to see and read. 
Wish there were more....including hubby and all 3 adult children (2 sons and a daughter). Of the 3 children and 3 in-law children, only 1 daughter-in-law pokes at knitting occasionally during the winter.


----------



## bwtyer

One of my co-workers knitted - he was very talented - his wife's hobby was woodworking. There are no rules - we all do what we enjoy. My knitting group has a male knitter- he attends when his health permits. He has been knitting since he was a child.


----------



## Swedenme

Nice article and I wish there were more people who knit full stop I don't know any one who knits apart from me


----------



## Phee

I think male knitters are great and should be more of them. Good way to relax after a days stressful work for them. Better than watching TV and drinking beer.


----------



## Carol J.

For many years the women spun the yarn and the men did the weaving and knitting. The finished knitting was felted and cut into shapes for clothing. Most men are sticklers for detail and neatness so knitting comes easy to them and it also keeps their fingers loose and agile. When I had my yarn shop, I had a customer who was an engineer, taught engineering at Marquette University and knit sweaters and afghans and kept his family in knitted garments, no stigma there. Keep it up, men, you do beautiful work.

Carol J.


----------



## ITTY BITTY's GG

I just started teaching my hubby to knit last weekend---He is the "King of spreadsheets" and I need his help to develop several projects I have in mind and he said well.....I think you better teach me the basics so I have an understanding for when I start writing patterns for you---HE LOVES IT and will be starting his next project this weekend! Thanks for sharing this post with us


----------



## MackAngel66

I am a male knitter and crocheter. I learned both when I was a child. I find it relaxing and intriguing the way patterns develop into beautiful works of fiber artistry. Btw, Christopher Walken is 'knitting' a sweater with a label at the collar...LOL ! Not saying that he doesn't knit though. Just thought it was hilarious ! LOL ! God Bless and have a great day !


----------



## mirl56

MackAngel66 said:


> I am a male knitter and crocheter. I learned both when I was a child. I find it relaxing and intriguing the way patterns develop into beautiful works of fiber artistry. Btw, Christopher Walken is 'knitting' a sweater with a label at the collar...LOL ! Not saying that he doesn't knit though. Just thought it was hilarious ! LOL ! God Bless and have a great day !


LOL - I noticed the label on Walken's sweater, too. Was trying to get a better close up/enlarge it to see if it's really got stitches on the needles or what.


----------



## Phee

So glad someone brought up the subject of men knitting. Come one guys let's hear from more of you.A male knitter made a beautiful yellow afghan for his sister last year and great work on it.


----------



## LadyBecket

When I was in the 7th grade I learned to knit and when I went home the little boy next door, probably around 10 years old, asked if I would teach him. I did but before long he could out knit me by doing all kinds of fancy stitches that I wouldn't even try. 
Last winter I taught my son-in-law to knit so he and my daughter could do projects together.


----------



## Cyber Granny

I was in my LYS today and a man came in and was taking photos of the yarn, the assistant asked him if he needed help and he said, no thanks I am sending these to my wife to see if she approves of the color for the kids, he was the knitter.


----------



## Edwardian

MackAngel66 said:


> I am a male knitter and crocheter. I learned both when I was a child. I find it relaxing and intriguing the way patterns develop into beautiful works of fiber artistry. Btw, Christopher Walken is 'knitting' a sweater with a label at the collar...LOL ! Not saying that he doesn't knit though. Just thought it was hilarious ! LOL ! God Bless and have a great day !


Too funny! Thought that sweater was a bit over the top.


----------



## kiwiannie

I am glad to see the men's group,thanks for posting.


----------



## luvs2knit50

MackAngel66 said:


> I am a male knitter and crocheter. I learned both when I was a child. I find it relaxing and intriguing the way patterns develop into beautiful works of fiber artistry. Btw, Christopher Walken is 'knitting' a sweater with a label at the collar...LOL ! Not saying that he doesn't knit though. Just thought it was hilarious ! LOL ! God Bless and have a great day !


I noticed that right away. The sweater is also upside down. Most sweaters of this style would not be knit in this direction - not that they might not, but most are not. I would think if he actually did knit, he would have protested this pose. Just my opinion.


----------



## tweeter

I think it is very nice that men takes a interest in knitting and crochet. What is the difference if men does it or women


----------



## sanchezs

What great article. I had taught my sons entire 4th grade class how to crochet and the best and most excited were the boys !


----------



## antiqueone

I'm often amazed at the reactions knitting brings to the surface. I have a friend I have known for well over 40 years, have worked for him off and on, family friend, raised kids and now showing off grandchildren, have never seen any signs of chauvinism or sexism. He has, on many occasions, complimented items I have knit, asked questions about the fiber, etc. We are both retired now, and he complained a bit ago about being bored. When I suggested he might think about joining a knitting class to learn how to knit, you would have thought I had just suggested that he start wearing a lace tutu and parade around in it!!! Maybe he's just getting senile?


----------



## rsteven217

I, too, am a male knitter who also does several other "needle" crafts (crochet, counted cross stitch, hand quilting, etc.). There is a forum similar to this one called 'menwhoknit.com' and I believe it's membership is international. Although I haven't joined, I do check it out occasionally just to see the beautiful works of art these guys produce. Am currently in the process of retiring and relocating to NC, so maybe when the dust of the relocate settles, I will be able to devote more time to my crafts. At least that's what I've told myself for years. I would love the chance to get bored at home!


----------



## Edwardian

luvs2knit50 said:


> I noticed that right away. The sweater is also upside down. Most sweaters of this style would not be knit in this direction - not that they might not, but most are not. I would think if he actually did knit, he would have protested this pose. Just my opinion.


Sorry! I just love Christopher Walken - the epitome of cool. That was a shot from an advertising campaign in which he supposedly does other stuff too - like sewing and tailoring.


----------



## 8536

Great story, thanks for sharing. I as a little girl was teased about knitting so I know how those labels get attached to an activity, luckily it didn't stick although it took many years to pick up the needles and practice such a rewarding and pleasant craft.


----------



## sherryb

I just feel like we should spread the joy of knitting crochet, no matter what the gender. I think it fosters patience and I know several people who could use more of that including my DH.&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;


----------



## Limey287

Love it


----------



## vivera1

I love to TRY to knit, and think it's great for men or women. One complaint: My knitted stuff pales so in comparison to what you all do that I don't post anything for fear of the laughter ringing in my ears!! (not that I'd hear it being online). Just my own insecurity I guess.


----------



## sherryb

Please don't feel that way! We want to celebrate your victories, not criticize. I lurked for a long time before posting and enjoyed seeing other people's work. It gave me the courage to try new things. Knowing how to just knit and purl is the key to success, everything else is an embellishment. The other stuff just takes confidence and a willingness to frog! Believe me, I have learned to frog! Ripit, ripit!


----------



## MrsB88keys

My goal in life was to have a Baldwin baby grand (Baldwin because that was the piano Liberace promoted.)w/pic of Liberace & myself on top. From the time I was tiny, I'd save all my pennies/qtrs./nickels & if I got money for a good report card....that got saved as well. Day came when I got the piano, then got pic of Liberace & myself which now sits on top of this piano. A friend of mine had a male client (she was a hairdresser) who crocheted. He heard about my story & asked her to get a pic of my piano. He said he wanted to give me a "present". The only thing he asked was that he'd be able to enter it into competitions @ different fairs in the area. (He won 1st prize ea time). Just by looking @ pic provided to him, he crocheted me an afghan w/my baby grand on it! NO PATTERN......JUST THE PHOTO!!!!!! He had a 2nd request & that was that I send Liberace a pic of this afghan, so before he passed, I sent Lee a copy. Sadly, both men are gone now, but I'm so thrilled/honored to have this!


----------



## smokey2000

A nice heart-felt story. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## KnittyGritty800

My Mom taught me to crochet when I was 8 or 9 years old. I caught all kinds of he77 from my stepfather about it, but continued to improve my skills. I stopped crocheting in my late teens then as a young adult learned to knit and started to crochet again. I decided I didn't really care what anyone thought of it. Then I became acquainted with the knitting machine (a $15.00 used Maruyama!) and soon was knitting for many of the women I worked with.

Update: I retired earlier this year and decided to join a craft group that meets weekly in my seniors only community (I am 78) and discovered I was the only man in attendance - no problem, the ladies were warm and welcoming. One lady who had taken a hiatus because of an injury, returned about a month ago. This past Wednesday this lovely lady said, "When I got back and discovered a MAN had joined out group, I was MAD!!! We never had a man in the group before. But now, I am so happy you are here...I love that you joined!!"

Makes all those years of silent, and sometimes vocal, scorn toward a man who sews, knits and crochets worth every second of it!!!!


----------



## antiqueone

smokey2000 said:


> A nice heart-felt story. Thank you for sharing.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sherryb

What a wonderful story. The gentleman crocheter really had talent and class!


----------



## k2p3-knit-on

And why not? Knitting involves the head and hands--only.

We've been favored to see some spectacular creations made by some gentlemen KPers.


----------



## tlk

When I was in high school, a hundred years ago, I taught my boyfriend how to knit. We would sit together on the couch, watch tv and knit. He knitted a scarf, then we broke up and I don't know if he ever knitted again. He sure seemed to enjoy it though!


----------



## Edwardian

KnittyGritty800 said:


> Makes all those years of silent, and sometimes vocal, scorn toward a man who sews, knits and crochets worth every second of it!!!!


Just LOVE your Avatar!


----------



## sherryb

Thanks so much!


----------



## sherryb

tlk said:


> When I was in high school, a hundred years ago, I taught my boyfriend how to knit. We would sit together on the couch, watch tv and knit. He knitted a scarf, then we broke up and I don't know if he ever knitted again. He sure seemed to enjoy it though!


Who knows, maybe he taught his wife to knit. See what you've accomplished by sharing your talent!


----------



## tlk

sherryb said:


> Who knows, maybe he taught his wife to knit. See what you've accomplished by sharing your talent!


He is on his third wife now. Maybe he taught all of them to knit!!


----------



## sherryb

See what an influence you have been on the female population! Maybe they didn't knit as well as you.


----------



## tlk

sherryb said:


> See what an influence you have been on the female population! Maybe they didn't knit as well as you.


I have been knitting since I was 9, almost 50 years. I think everyone should know how to knit, it is fun, relaxing and so much more!!


----------



## sherryb

I agree. I learned at about the same age and am 65. I love to knit. I'd rather knit than eat... Knitting allows me to express my creative side.


----------

